# Change notification bar backround



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys, I've used ninjamorph/metamorph to change things on my phone before. I have been able to successfully change the actual notification bar but can not get the change to the dropdown backround changed. Anyone know what specific file needs to be swapped for this change to stick? I've changed just about every file I could imaging that it would be. Any advised would be most appreciated.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Metamorph doesnt really work on TW. Anyways, the image is in twframework-res.apk


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

"mbh87 said:


> Metamorph doesnt really work on TW. Anyways, the image is in twframework-res.apk


Thank you for responding! I was able to change the image with ninjamorph in a matter of seconds!


----------



## jkat797 (Aug 18, 2011)

what was tthe image name if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

"jkat797 said:


> what was tthe image name if u don't mind me asking?


Its named status_bar_background.9.png.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

So can I change the status bar to white doing this? I found file but it just asks what I want to replace the file with.


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

mkarps said:


> So can I change the status bar to white doing this? I found file but it just asks what I want to replace the file with.


You have to already have a file to swap it out w/ saved on your sd card somewhere. If you go to a site, like droidpirate.com, you can find some.


----------



## 24blackmamba (Aug 10, 2011)

hey kane could you possibly help me change the background? i just followed what you had said in the previous post and it did not seem to work..


----------



## KaneD20 (Jul 4, 2011)

24blackmamba said:


> hey kane could you possibly help me change the background? i just followed what you had said in the previous post and it did not seem to work..


Sure.

First of all, make sure you have a file on your sd card that you want to be the background (must be in .png format and I'm sure it has to be cropped a certain way, not sure what the specs are so I suggest downloading one from somewhere like droidpirate.com) and I suggest changning the name to status_bar_background.9.png

Open up Ninjamorph, start a new project and go to: system > framework > twframework-res.apk > res > drawable-hdpi. Next the extracted files will be displayed for you.

Scroll almost all of the way down and you'll find "status_bar_background.9.png".

Once you select it you will then be taken to the root of your sd card and asked to choose a file in which you would like to swap status_bar_background.9.png out with (this is why I suggest you name the bacground you want to change it to status_bar_background.9.png). Select your file.

Then press the blue arrow at the bottom right.

Go to "finish project" and select twframework-res.apk.

Once the .apk is repacked select "yes", "yes", "ok", and "yes".

If your phone does not automatically reset then reboot it.

Once it's rebooted you should be able to pull down the notification bar and see your new background.

Hope this helps, it works for me every time (again, you need to make sure the file you're swapping the background to is the right dimentions and I have no idea what it is supposed to be).


----------



## 24blackmamba (Aug 10, 2011)

alright cool thanks dude, will try when i get home!


----------

